# What is a Die (Dye?) Wall



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

So would a "live" wall be where everything starts?


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Pounder said:


> So would a "live" wall be where everything starts?


A live wall is any wall carrying load.


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

I've never heard the term die wall before but I guess it makes sense - any wall that just stops, or dies before it reaches another wall. I have framed a lot of these usually walls next to a fridge in the kitchen or a wet bar to hide the sides of the appliance. I did notice a long time ago that if you use 2x6s rather that 2x4s for this part of the wall (basically the short leg of an L), it looks much better.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Joe Fairplay said:


> A live wall is any wall carrying load.


Around here that would be a bearing wall.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Live, die,sleeper and dead what else?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pony knee cripple


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

hdavis said:


> Pony knee cripple physically challenged


FTFY


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Paul wall!


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Parapet wall
retainer wall 
Deck the hall wall


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

Jayhawk Steve said:


> I've never heard the term die wall before but I guess it makes sense - any wall that just stops, or dies before it reaches another wall. I have framed a lot of these usually walls next to a fridge in the kitchen or a wet bar to hide the sides of the appliance. I did notice a long time ago that if you use 2x6s rather that 2x4s for this part of the wall (basically the short leg of an L), it looks much better.


My SWAG?
Maybe local lingo for "demising wall".


----------

